# How to install camberkit?



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

I bought a camberkit to my Maxima a month ago or something. The kit includes 2 bolts with nuts and 2 plates. The bolts are oval in the middle. Do you know what Im talking about?

The thing is, I have no clue how to install them. I removed the bolts that I suppose to replace with the new ones. The one that hold the strut and wheel hub togeter. Or the truth is I couldn't remove the lower bolt it was stucked. But the upper bolt I could remove totaly and the hole is just so the original bolt fits. I cant get the camberkit bolts in?

Realy whant to know!
Hope my Maxima God Matt can solve my problem!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

stick one washer on the end of the crash bolt with the metal tabs facing in towards the strut. then stuff it in the hole.. turn the bolt while you're pushing on it and it will eventually slide in.. stick the other washer on the other side-- with the metal tabs pointing inward again...

once you get the nut on there and start tightening it down, make sure the metal tabs on the washers get inside the hole, then you can turn the bolt to adjust your camber.

once you get the camer set where you want it (at alignment shop), be sure to use some threadlocker on the nut so those things don't back off. those tiny bolts are horrible about vibrating loose.


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> stick one washer on the end of the crash bolt with the metal tabs facing in towards the strut. then stuff it in the hole.. turn the bolt while you're pushing on it and it will eventually slide in.. stick the other washer on the other side-- with the metal tabs pointing inward again...
> 
> once you get the nut on there and start tightening it down, make sure the metal tabs on the washers get inside the hole, then you can turn the bolt to adjust your camber.
> 
> once you get the camer set where you want it (at alignment shop), be sure to use some threadlocker on the nut so those things don't back off. those tiny bolts are horrible about vibrating loose.


I must say I don't understand. Here is a picture of my exakt camberkit bolts.
http://ludeatic.com/ebay/BX41 3.jpg (I only have 2 bolts/nuts)

The hole in the strut is exactly as big as the small part of the bolt. No way I can get it all in there. Because I couldn't remove the lower bolt I don't know how it looks, shall the camberbolt be in the lower or higher hole? I only have 1 each side.


----------

